
JavaScript Semicolons Are Not Necessary - Lennu
https://www.lennu.net/javascript-semicolons-are-not-necessary/
======
partycoder
From Google, authors of V8 and Chrome, if their opinion means anything to you:
[https://google.github.io/styleguide/javascriptguide.xml?show...](https://google.github.io/styleguide/javascriptguide.xml?showone=Semicolons#Semicolons)

------
alexc05
I remember having a bug once in (I think) IE8 where I had a comma after the
last element an an array (like the 'greatarray' shown in this article.

The browser didn't accept a comma after the last element in an array and IIRC
the compiler breaks so badly that it puts the reported error at line 1
character 1, possibly for a different file entirely.

Spent a LONG time on that.

I kind of reject his assertion that JavaScript without semi colons is "better
code"

The logic, flow, maintainability, understandability, performance and, actually
doing the right thing all make for better code.

Semicolons? Not so much.

------
mcbits
Semicolon presence or absence is usually the least annoying factor to me in
how other people write their JavaScript code.

